# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگو با مسئولین سایت، درخواست و پیشنهاد >  قابل توجه همه ، دوستان به یه نکته مهم توجه کنید.

## imported_admin

عزیزان ، پیرو مباحث حاشیه ای مطرح شده در Form قبلی و *تلف شدن وقت و انرژی ما و شما برای مباحث بیهوده و ......... * از همه شما دوستان خواهشمندیم که از* امکان خوب PM استفاده نموده* و پیغامهای شخصی خود را از آن طریق به گوش طرف مقابل برسانید و از نوشتن مباحث حاشیه بشدت بپرهیزید تا ........

در ضمن اگر هر گونه اشگالی در مورد سانسور مطالب و یا چیزهای دیگری که به مدیریت سایت مربوط میشود دیدید ، حتما به خود بنده PM بزنید و از مطرح کردن آن در بخشهایی مثل دلفی بپرهیزید ، آخه من نمیدانم که چرا بخش دلفی در سایت جولانگاه حرفهای حاشیه ای شده و بیشتر از مباحث علمی ، مباحث حاشیه ای در آن مطرح میشه و .......

بابا، بخدا دیگه بسه بسه بسه بسه بسه بسه بسه بسه :cry:   ..... وای خسته شدم از اینهمه خاله زنک بازی :cry:  و ..........

*آخه بابا اگه از کسی ناراحتید به خودش Pm بزنید و هر چی دلتان میخواهد بهش نثار بکنید ولی آن را در بخش دلفی و یا بقیه ننویسید و جو را خراب نکنید و .....*
*بنده امروز خبر دار شدم* که اقای اینپرایز یه مطلبش حذف شده و از دست بنده ناراحت شده ، ولی بنده اصلا روحم خبر نداره که جریان چیه و چی حذف شده ........ 
خب بی انصافها یکی از دوستانی که از موضوع خبر داشته  میمرده  به بنده یه PM بده تا من هم در جریان بوده و قبل از حاد شدن مسئله جلوش را گرفته و بخوبی و خوشی حلش میکردیم. حتما باید کار به دعوا و بگو مگو برسه

ای جماعت ، بنده مسئول تمام مطالب حذف شده در Forum که نیستم ، بلکه مدراتور هایی هم داریم که میتوانند اینکار را بکنند و اگه شما انتطار دارید که بنده از صبح تا شب باید چهار چشمی مواظب این بخش لعنتی و پر دردسر سایت بشم تا اتفاقی در آن نیافته ، باید بگم که الماز (یعنی نمیشه) چرا که بنده کارمندم و باید روزی حداقل 8 ساعت کار بکنم تا شکم خودم و زن و بچه هامو سیر بکنم ..................

به هر حال آقایون وخانوما لطفا کوتاه بیایید و هر مسئله ای را در بخشهای عمومی مطرح نکنید تا بصورت مسالمت آمیز بتوانیم در کنار همدیگر بمانیم و از تجربیات و دانش همدیگه بهره مند بشیم .

و السلام - نامه تمام  -* استفاده بیشتر از PM یادتون نره*

----------


## Gladiator

با سلام 

http://www.barnamenevis.org/viewtopic.php?t=402

قبلا یکی از دوستا ن جریان اینپرایز رو گفته بود ولی شما متوجه نشدین  :cry:

----------

ببخشید این صفحه چرا نمیاد؟

----------


## ساران سافت

فکر کنم باعث و بانی‌آن دلفی باشد. :mrgreen:  :evil2:

----------

